# Resonator Delete on the VR6 = AWESOME!



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Resonator Delete on the VR6 = AWESOME! (Vid Clips Included)*

Just had the local Midas cut out the mid-muffler (resonator) and replaced it with a straight pipe. The new sound is amazing.. Very close to what you get with the R32, if not the same. Interior drone is very minimal thanks to good insulation so the wife approves. It's a keeper! Highly recommended to all VR6 owners!
Interior: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElVOLnE72dY
Exterior: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWQqm4oP9is




_Modified by caj1 at 4:08 PM 10-7-2009_


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Resonator Delete on the VR6 = AWESOME! (jaronbrass)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaronbrass* »_http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I'm going to look in to this. Thanks for the recommendation!
When they cut it out, did they do it cleanly enough to re-weld the suitcase back in?

Yep - very clean weld. They packaged up the muffler nicely for storage and can be reinstalled easily. Cost about $100


----------



## 2009CC4M (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Resonator Delete on the VR6 = AWESOME! (caj1)*

It's not too loud? uhmmmm I heard different.


----------



## jandct (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Resonator Delete on the VR6 = AWESOME! (2009CC4M)*

Here is what it sounds like on my VR6 w/o the resonator:
Clip from outside the car:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9fgjU3qDbo
Clip from inside - it is actually quite a bit louder than it seems in this clip, the iPhone microphone is apparently not very sensitive for video. You have to turn your volume up quite a bit to hear the burble...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1KVp6KRXIU


----------



## jandct (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Resonator Delete on the VR6 = AWESOME! (jaronbrass)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaronbrass* »_It sounds terrific in my opinion... Not too loud, not too obnoxious. It's throaty when it needs to be.

My install was nice and clean like caj1 as well, they custom bent a piece of straight pipe to weld in its place. If you go to an independent shop you can get it done cheap - I stopped at a random shop in the 'less nice' part of town and talked them into doing it for $35.


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Resonator Delete on the VR6 = AWESOME! (jandct)*

Just captured some video clips this afternoon - Sorry about the wind noise.. it's blowing pretty hard today, but this gives you a good idea on the sound.
Interior: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElVOLnE72dY
Exterior: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWQqm4oP9is


_Modified by caj1 at 4:09 PM 10-7-2009_


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Resonator Delete on the VR6 = AWESOME! (jaronbrass)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaronbrass* »_Thank you for capturing and sharing these. It sounds terrific!
Looks like I have my weekend project cut out for me.









No prob - Keep in mind it won't be as loud during normal driving - that is unless you floor it from every stop sign.


----------



## slvrmagnum (Apr 14, 2006)

sounds awesome!!!


----------



## PhantomX2K (Sep 13, 2008)

I did mine and 2 days later put it right back in. The Drone on the highway is terrible. You even touch the gas or the cruise adjusts slightly and droooooooone... Personally it doesn't sound anything even close to what my R32 sounded like by just removing the Res, it just sounded on the inside like you had a hole in the muffler on a $40k car. You can't hear anything but a muddled drone with the windows up and barely anything more with them down. Out back of the car it does sound good but I don't drive from the back. I had some customers in the car the next day and looked at me and asked "is it supposed to be that noisey? I though it would be quieter" One asked if I had a hole in the muffler or something so I had to explain the whole res delete thing. The Wife wasn't so keen on it either, she's said it was loud and annoying. It's a luxury car, unless they can make an exhaust that just sounds sick or exactly like an R32 (which doesn't drone but has tone) then mine will stay stock...
If you don't care about the drone then it's an ok mod, you drop about 20lbs off the car and maybe pick up 1-2hp...


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (PhantomX2K)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhantomX2K* »_I did mine and 2 days later put it right back in. The Drone on the highway is terrible. You even touch the gas or the cruise adjusts slightly and droooooooone... Personally it doesn't sound anything even close to what my R32 sounded like by just removing the Res, it just sounded on the inside like you had a hole in the muffler on a $40k car. You can't hear anything but a muddled drone with the windows up and barely anything more with them down. Out back of the car it does sound good but I don't drive from the back. I had some customers in the car the next day and looked at me and asked "is it supposed to be that noisey? I though it would be quieter" One asked if I had a hole in the muffler or something so I had to explain the whole res delete thing. The Wife wasn't so keen on it either, she's said it was loud and annoying. It's a luxury car, unless they can make an exhaust that just sounds sick or exactly like an R32 (which doesn't drone but has tone) then mine will stay stock...
If you don't care about the drone then it's an ok mod, you drop about 20lbs off the car and maybe pick up 1-2hp...

I don't really have the drone you describe.. although you might be a bit more sensitive to it than I am.. My wife really didn't notice a difference until I asked her and then she picked up on it.. Perhaps the separate rear mufflers on the 4motion makes a difference? Not sure..
I like the sound so much I went 30 minutes out of my way getting home from work just to listen.. IMO a great cheap mod which can be easily revertible if it's not your cup of tea. Sadly the VR6 CC is such a low volume car that I don't think there will be much aftermarket development into a true custom exhaust solution, but if it does happen, this will do in the meantime.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by caj1 at 9:51 PM 10-7-2009_


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Resonator Delete on the VR6 = AWESOME! (2009CC4M)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2009CC4M* »_It's not too loud? uhmmmm I heard different.









People's tolerance for NVH, well, varies


----------



## PhantomX2K (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Resonator Delete on the VR6 = AWESOME! (GT17V)*

Ahh you have the 4MO, I have the Sport, completely different exhaust setup. The Sport non 4MO drones badly out the single sided exhaust...


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Resonator Delete on the VR6 = AWESOME! (PhantomX2K)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhantomX2K* »_Ahh you have the 4MO, I have the Sport, completely different exhaust setup. The Sport non 4MO drones badly out the single sided exhaust...

yeah - definitely thinking the separate rear mufflers might help with the drone.


----------



## jandct (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Resonator Delete on the VR6 = AWESOME! (PhantomX2K)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhantomX2K* »_Ahh you have the 4MO, I have the Sport, completely different exhaust setup. The Sport non 4MO drones badly out the single sided exhaust...

I have actually found that it only drones when under load at low RPM's - like when trying to accelerate to pass while staying in sixth gear.
I just paddle shift it down a gear to get that nice higher RPM burble, then shift back up to cruise. Hardly any drone when driven that way...


----------



## AceIsBack (Oct 8, 2009)

how do you guys think a muffler delete would sound on the 2.0T CC?


----------



## 2009CC4M (Jul 22, 2009)

Fart box!


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (AceIsBack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AceIsBack* »_how do you guys think a muffler delete would sound on the 2.0T CC?


I don't find 2.0T's to have a pleasant exhaust note.....it's no VR6


----------

